

Cool iPhone 6 concept - dutchbrit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbT0xy_Jai0

======
dutchbrit
Note: If it's plausible is obviously a second...

------
c1u
A mobile device that's meant to be used ONLY in one VERY specific way that is
in no way mobile friendly at all.

Masterbation. Fun but pretty useless.

